# If Fromm leaves...



## James12 (Sep 30, 2019)

Who’s the QB in 20’?


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 30, 2019)

I think Fromm will come back for 1 more year if he don’t he will be our QB next year.....


CARSON BECK!


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 30, 2019)

Lord I hope he stays! You poor dawgs would have one big pity party & every loss for the next 2 years would be Fromm's fault!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 30, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Lord I hope he stays! You poor dawgs would have one big pity party & every loss for the next 2 years would be Fromm's fault!


I would like to see Fromm mentor Carson Beck next year!
This kid will be AWESOME!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 30, 2019)

James12 said:


> If Fromm leaves..




FSU will still suck.


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 30, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> FSU will still suck.


????


----------



## elfiii (Sep 30, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Lord I hope he stays! You poor dawgs would have one big pity party & every loss for the next 2 years would be Fromm's fault!



Maybe you didn't notice but when Fromm takes the field there are about 10 other players that show up with him.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 30, 2019)

Justin Fields will become the new Mike Bobo


----------



## nickel back (Oct 1, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> I think Fromm will come back for 1 more year if he don’t he will be our QB next year.....
> 
> 
> CARSON BECK!



is sucking it up right now. he has more INT's then TD's so far this year. only cmp 53 of 110 att. not so good, QB rate of 56.1.....

https://www.maxpreps.com/athlete/carson-beck/McqhmGjJEea-8KA2nzwbTA/football/stats.htm


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 1, 2019)

So has Mathis been cleared to play after his brain surgery?  What's the word on him?  Red shirt?  I haven't heard


----------



## Thunder Head (Oct 1, 2019)

Hes not exactly stamped out of the mold the NFL likes to see. Even if he ended up with the best QB rating in the nation. The NFL scouts will still say. Hes to short, he dosent have a canon for an arm. etc. etc.

He wont go high in the draft because of this. No reason for him to leave. I think he'll stay.


----------



## GLS (Oct 1, 2019)

Whatever he decides to do will be okay by me.  He needs to do what is best for him economically. He has earned that right.  What other quarterback in the last three years has run off two five star qb's and played in the National Championship game almost winning it?  He may be only one out of eleven on the field, but he is the leader make no mistake about it.  He reminds me of Drew Brees, another "too short" pocket passing qb.  Gil


----------



## James12 (Oct 1, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> FSU will still suck.



Yup.  And FSU will still have had “multiple” national championships within the last 4 pitiful decades.


----------



## James12 (Oct 1, 2019)

I forgot about the Beck kid! Yea that would help if he had a year to watch.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2019)

James12 said:


> Yup.  And FSU will still have had “multiple” national championships within the last 4 pitiful decades.


But yet, are one of the most irrelevant teams in college football now. That must really hurt young man......... it must hurt so bad that all you have to do after all the cool kids leave you all by yourself on the playground  is troll the Dawgs. Willie Taggart


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 1, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Maybe you didn't notice but when Fromm takes the field there are about 10 other players that show up with him.


Yes sir. Well aware of that! ?


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 1, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> But yet, are one of the most irrelevant teams in college football now. That must really hurt young man......... it must hurt so bad that all you have to do after all the cool kids leave you all by yourself on the playground  is troll the Dawgs. Willie Taggart


ALL teams go through rebuilding stages. Well, except Al. They kinda been on a roll lately (pun intended).


----------



## spurrs and racks (Oct 1, 2019)

Jake will graduate early with a degree and move on to the NFL


----------



## Dub (Oct 1, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> Jake will graduate early with a degree and move on to the NFL



Gotta respect that.


----------



## DannyW (Oct 1, 2019)

Thunder Head said:


> He wont go high in the draft because of this. No reason for him to leave. I think **** stay.



Apostrophes can be a wonderful thing.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2019)

James12 said:


> Yup.  And FSU will still have had “multiple” national championships within the last 4 pitiful decades.


And your Family will continue to let you know that FSU sucks everyday. While they walk around with their heads high watching the Dawgs win you’ll be able to poke out that bottom lip and say but we use to win.. And they’ll smile and say “Bless his heart”..

It’s why you come here and troll. You don’t want to get thrown to the Dawg house by the wife.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 1, 2019)

4HAND said:


> ALL teams go through rebuilding stages. Well, except Al. They kinda been on a roll lately (pun intended).


Not the Dawgs!!!!!  They've been the best program in the nation for about 40 years strong.  They just get alot of bad breaks.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 1, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> But yet, are one of the most irrelevant teams in college football now. That must really hurt young man......... it must hurt so bad that all you have to do after all the cool kids leave you all by yourself on the playground  is troll the Dawgs. Willie Taggart



Watch your mouth Brown....My Noles are gaining some momentum!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 1, 2019)

Gold Ranger said:


> They just get alot of bad breaks.



As a Falcon fan I know how the dogs must feel.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 1, 2019)

Gold Ranger said:


> Not the Dawgs!!!!!  They've been the best program in the nation for about 40 years strong.  They just get alot of bad breaks.


Oh. Ok........  ?


----------



## Throwback (Oct 1, 2019)

Maybe Eason or fields will enter the transfer portal


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Maybe Eason or fields will enter the transfer portal




Eason would have to sit another year but Fields would be able to play from day one.. Go Figure..


----------



## James12 (Oct 1, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> And your Family will continue to let you know that FSU sucks everyday. While they walk around with their heads high watching the Dawgs win you’ll be able to poke out that bottom lip and say but we use to win.. And they’ll smile and say “Bless his heart”..
> 
> It’s why you come here and troll. You don’t want to get thrown to the Dawg house by the wife.




No trolling here my sir, elder Slayer. I hope for you guys on here that you win it this year.  Because if any point could be made about 20’, it’s that y’all better hope Fromm stays another.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2019)

If he leaves after this year, UGA will cancel the 2020 and possibly the following season. When you lose the only player that is any good, you need to take some time off and not risk embarrassment. Our coaches did not realize that a player could leave after three years and made no plans to address the issue. Several of the assistants will be fired, and Kirby will be called on the Carpet, and stands a good chance of being fired also. Georgia will tear down Sanford Stadium and when the resume playing, they will play on Clark Central High School's practice field.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 1, 2019)

Gold Ranger said:


> Not the Dawgs!!!!!  They've been the best program in the nation for about 40 years strong.  They just get alot of bad breaks.


Yep. No doubt they would have beaten Notre Dame for the championship if Bama had not crush their dreams.  And then the tua magic. No doubt that would have been two national championships for Georgia


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 1, 2019)

I think if he stayed another year Georgia might have a better chance of winning a title


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Georgia will tear down Sanford Stadium and when the resume playing, they will play on Clark Central High School's practice field.




And we’ll still have better attendance and a better record then FSU..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2019)

James12 said:


> No trolling here my sir, elder Slayer. I hope for you guys on here that you win it this year.  Because if any point could be made about 20’, it’s that y’all better hope Fromm stays another.



No one cares what “your” hopes are for UGA..


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 1, 2019)

Why the heck can't these posts stay somewhat on track anymore? The post is supposed to be about uga's QBs for 2020...


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 1, 2019)

I hope Fromm stays. I hope nick stays another ten years. Hopefully Richt 2.0 can survive that.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 1, 2019)

I also think Fromm stays.


Arrow3 said:


> Why the heck can't these posts stay somewhat on track anymore? The post is supposed to be about uga's QBs for 2020...



I agree!!

A very good question was asked by the OP and some how FSU got thrown in the mix, it gets very old, its like dealing with a bunch of teenage girls


----------



## Throwback (Oct 1, 2019)

One of the reasons the dawgs are ranked so hit IS fromm and his leadership.


----------



## James12 (Oct 1, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> If he leaves after this year, UGA will cancel the 2020 and possibly the following season. When you lose the only player that is any good, you need to take some time off and not risk embarrassment. Our coaches did not realize that a player could leave after three years and made no plans to address the issue. Several of the assistants will be fired, and Kirby will be called on the Carpet, and stands a good chance of being fired also. Georgia will tear down Sanford Stadium and when the resume playing, they will play on Clark Central High School's practice field.




That's funny!  

I'd actually like to see Stetson Bennett get some time, he's scrappy!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2019)

Arrow3 said:


> Why the heck can't these posts stay somewhat on track anymore? The post is supposed to be about uga's QBs for 2020...





nickel back said:


> I also think Fromm stays.
> 
> 
> I agree!!
> ...




I guess you 2 don't come in here much. Shots are taken ALL THE TIME by the OP..

Sorry, if I'm not going to coddle him or his threads. He's trying to stir the pot and I'm going to give it back to him every single time x10..

http://forum.gon.com/threads/what-if.951468/


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 1, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I guess you 2 don't come in here much. Shots are taken ALL THE TIME by the OP..
> 
> Sorry, if I'm not going to coddle him or his threads. He's trying to stir the pot and I'm going to give it back to him every single time x10..
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/threads/what-if.951468/


I come here all the time and have been since before most of yall were members. I moderated this forum for years.  It's dang near gotten ridiculous with the constant drivel posted in here. There's forums for foolishness here on GON . The sports forum isn't one of them.


----------



## James12 (Oct 1, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I guess you 2 don't come in here much. Shots are taken ALL THE TIME by the OP..
> 
> Sorry, if I'm not going to coddle him or his threads. He's trying to stir the pot and I'm going to give it back to him every single time x10..
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/threads/what-if.951468/




Both posts, this one and the one you shared the link to are legit and are not troll worthy - so simmer down (for once).  This place will melt if the Vols were to win, and I even agreed that ain't happening.   This OP was a legit question as it's rarely if ever discussed.  Go spend some time in the Olive Branch thread and come back, you need a timeout.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2019)

James12 said:


> Both posts, this one and the one you shared the link to are legit and are not troll worthy - so simmer down (for once).  This place will melt if the Vols were to win, and I even agreed that ain't happening.   This OP was a legit question as it's rarely if ever discussed.  Go spend some time in the Olive Branch thread and come back, you need a timeout.




You're right.. I went over to the Olive Branch Thread and found some inspiration.. Thank you!! So I'm sharing some of those inspiring "post's"..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 1, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Yep. No doubt they would have beaten Notre Dame for the championship if Bama had not crush their dreams.  And then the tua magic. No doubt that would have been two national championships for Georgia



Yep, if only the Bills hadn't lost those 4 Super Bowls.....they would have 4 Super Bowls.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 1, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Watch your mouth Brown....My Noles are gaining some momentum!


Maybe they will beat 5-7 this year??


----------



## elfiii (Oct 1, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> If he leaves after this year, UGA will cancel the 2020 and possibly the following season. When you lose the only player that is any good, you need to take some time off and not risk embarrassment. Our coaches did not realize that a player could leave after three years and made no plans to address the issue. Several of the assistants will be fired, and Kirby will be called on the Carpet, and stands a good chance of being fired also. Georgia will tear down Sanford Stadium and when the resume playing, they will play on Clark Central High School's practice field.



And that's being a little on the overly optimistic side.


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 1, 2019)

I think one of two things happens. Either GA wins a natty and Fromm leaves, or they don’t and he stays. I can live with either outcome. If they don’t win a natty AND he leaves, I might take up drinking as my first hobby instead of my 2nd.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 1, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> I think one of two things happens. Either GA wins a natty and Fromm leaves, or they don’t and he stays. I can live with either outcome. If they don’t win a natty AND he leaves, I might take up drinking as my first hobby instead of my 2nd.



If they win a Natty and Fromm stays I'll drop drinking as my first hobby to my second hobby. Deer hunting will move up to #1.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 1, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Maybe they will beat 5-7 this year??



I'm guessing a belk bowl appearance.


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 1, 2019)

Mathis and Beck would battle whoever the grad transfer will be.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 1, 2019)

Lord have mercy on us all when the dawgs lose a game. ?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 1, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Lord have mercy on us all when the dawgs lose a game. ?


They will lose 2 reg season games


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Lord have mercy on us all when the dawgs lose a game. ?


Lord help you when we don’t!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> They will lose 2 reg season games


And beating Bama with 2 losses will be worth it!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2019)

The SF on a Georgia forum is a troll magnet. They can't get Georgia out of their minds. In their fantasy world, UGA fans are different from their great fan base, and that is laughable. If you want to see arrogant fans from other schools, who say their team has never done anything wrong, and all they do on their threads is say have a nice day, you see them everyday on this forum. We are very lucky in Georgia that we can have a forum like this, never seen an outdoor forum in any of the states that borders us,  that is anywhere near the level of  activity that  the SF GONs has. Maybe when yall grow up you will have your own forums and yall can sit there and tell each other how good you are. Whatever it takes to keep yall from thinking about Georgia 24 hours a day.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 1, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> And beating Bama with 2 losses will be worth it!


Lol


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 1, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Lord help you when we don’t!!



Lol


----------



## Throwback (Oct 1, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> The SF on a Georgia forum is a troll magnet. They can't get Georgia out of their minds. In their fantasy world, UGA fans are different from their great fan base, and that is laughable. If you want to see arrogant fans from other schools, who say their team has never done anything wrong, and all they do on their threads is say have a nice day, you see them everyday on this forum. We are very lucky in Georgia that we can have a forum like this, never seen an outdoor forum in any of the states that borders us,  that is anywhere near the level of  activity that  the SF GONs has. Maybe when yall grow up you will have your own forums and yall can sit there and tell each other how good you are. Whatever it takes to keep yall from thinking about Georgia 24 hours a day.


It’s just so easy to get y’all to fall on the sword of the dawgs


----------



## riprap (Oct 1, 2019)

I don't expect much difference either way.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 1, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> The SF on a Georgia forum is a troll magnet. They can't get Georgia out of their minds. In their fantasy world, UGA fans are different from their great fan base, and that is laughable. If you want to see arrogant fans from other schools, who say their team has never done anything wrong, and all they do on their threads is say have a nice day, you see them everyday on this forum. We are very lucky in Georgia that we can have a forum like this, never seen an outdoor forum in any of the states that borders us,  that is anywhere near the level of  activity that  the SF GONs has. Maybe when yall grow up you will have your own forums and yall can sit there and tell each other how good you are. Whatever it takes to keep yall from thinking about Georgia 24 hours a day.



Dadgum Charlie...???

Yall dogs get so dang defensive. A fan of another team ask a simple question concerning Uga's qb and yall go off on everybody.???


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 1, 2019)

Throwback said:


> It’s just so easy to get y’all to fall on the sword of the dawgs


I don’t care if we lose every game for the rest of the season, I will still yell GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## ugajay (Oct 1, 2019)

nickel back said:


> is sucking it up right now. he has more INT's then TD's so far this year. only cmp 53 of 110 att. not so good, QB rate of 56.1.....
> 
> https://www.maxpreps.com/athlete/carson-beck/McqhmGjJEea-8KA2nzwbTA/football/stats.htm


He lost his entire team from last year I do believe. Most everyone graduated


----------



## James12 (Oct 1, 2019)

I feel like my question ruined things, I had positive momentum going with Slayer, finally, and I just shot that all up ?.  C’mon guys, I was honestly curious who everyone thought would take the skin next year. Thought it would be a great thread.  Now I’m sitting here all battered and bruised from getting hammered by lead dog biscuits.  ?


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 1, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Lord help you when we don’t!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 1, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Dadgum Charlie...???
> 
> Yall dogs get so dang defensive. A fan of another team ask a simple question concerning Uga's qb and yall go off on everybody.???


Insecure mutts.


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 1, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> They will lose 2 reg season games



Care to put a Benny F on that Thug?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 1, 2019)

ddgarcia said:


> Care to put a Benny F on that Thug?


nope. ?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 1, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> nope. ?


The meltdown here is gonna be worth it.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2019)

Throwback said:


> It’s just so easy to get y’all to fall on the sword of the dawgs



Am yet to see a Dawg fall on a sword, but I have seen a Tiger attack a bag man.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Dadgum Charlie...???
> 
> Yall dogs get so dang defensive. A fan of another team ask a simple question concerning Uga's qb and yall go off on everybody.???



We defend our territory. Why would we ever be defensive? Would it that other fan bases attack us on a daily base, or would it be, that they take every thread in the SF over and attack it with their anti Georgia psycho babble. Dang right we are defensive the way I hope most of you guys would be if you could visit a forum about your team with over 10 people on it.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2019)

Aint ever took it and I dont plan on starting anytime soon. Meet me face to face and we will get along well. Hide behind a keyboard and lob pot shot at Georgia because yall think it looks cute, I will defend my Dawgs every time. I am sick of trolls telling me how I think.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 1, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> We defend our territory. Why would we ever be defensive? Would it that other fan bases attack us on a daily base, or would it be, that they take every thread in the SF over and attack it with their anti Georgia psycho babble. Dang right we are defensive the way I hope most of you guys would be if you could visit a forum about your team with over 10 people on it.



???

I'm pretty sure what was meant to be an informative thread turned into mudslinging by the dogs.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 1, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> We defend our territory. Why would we ever be defensive? Would it that other fan bases attack us on a daily base, or would it be, that they take every thread in the SF over and attack it with their anti Georgia psycho babble. Dang right we are defensive the way I hope most of you guys would be if you could visit a forum about your team with over 10 people on it.


This forum is about many teams.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 1, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> This forum is about many teams.



It’s for all fans. Y’all don’t own anything around here.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 1, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> ???
> 
> I'm pretty sure what was meant to be an informative thread turned into mudslinging by the dogs.


All the OP did was ask a question


----------



## Throwback (Oct 1, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Aint ever took it and I dont plan on starting anytime soon. Meet me face to face and we will get along well. Hide behind a keyboard and lob pot shot at Georgia because yall think it looks cute, I will defend my Dawgs every time. I am sick of trolls telling me how I think.


Believe me I ain’t scared to smackey smack some football talk In person.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 1, 2019)

Throwback said:


> All the OP did was ask a question



Exactly.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2019)

Throwback said:


> All the OP did was ask a question


I guess he didn’t like the answers...


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 1, 2019)

Stacey'd be proud of her dawgs on here!
Y'all are 100% dawg.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Stacey'd be proud of her dawgs on here!
> Y'all are 100% dawg.


Still better than a Gator...


----------



## James12 (Oct 1, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I guess he didn’t like the answers...



Oh I don’t mind.  I love it here, I like me some KY Dawg, Fish Hawk and many other Dawg-lovers.  You and I might need to hit each other with an Olive Branch and play Rock, Spear, Dog biscuit soon, but that’s ok too.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> This forum is about many teams.



Yes and I dont concentrate on a team other than the one I  pull for. I have said many times that Bama has the best team in the SEC, but that is no good enough for the ones that have GDS. Yall spend more of your time thinking about Georgia than you do your own team. If they not playing each other I pull for FSU, taking a shot at a team every once and a while is not being completely obsessed like a lot of yall are.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Believe me I ain’t scared to smackey smack some football talk In person.



Me either TB and I like that. I talk smack on here, but I dont get one team other than my team stuck in my mind.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 1, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Still better than a Gator...


????


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> This forum is about many teams.


Many teams yes... In Dawg Country!!


----------



## James12 (Oct 1, 2019)

How I feel most days


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 1, 2019)

James12 said:


> How I feel most days


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2019)

James12 said:


> How I feel most days


Do you need a hug??


----------



## James12 (Oct 1, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Do you need a hug??



No, just your opinion on who’s going to be the QB if your field marshal leaves this year. Since you done ran Fields off with a bunch of hurtful memes.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 1, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Many teams yes... In Dawg Country!!


It’s digital. Go back to school thug.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 2, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Do you need a hug??


Hmmmmmmm. Oh my.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 2, 2019)

<iframe src="https://giphy.com/embed/8zXU2ZaLV9cCQ" width="480" height="360" frameBorder="0" class="giphy-embed" allowFullScreen></iframe><p><a href="



">via GIPHY</a></p>


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 2, 2019)

<iframe src="https://giphy.com/embed/wDlWKjDCTf2PC" width="480" height="361" frameBorder="0" class="giphy-embed" allowFullScreen></iframe><p><a href="



">via GIPHY</a></p>


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 2, 2019)

Thunder Head said:


> Hes not exactly stamped out of the mold the NFL likes to see. Even if he ended up with the best QB rating in the nation. The NFL scouts will still say. Hes to short, he dosent have a canon for an arm. etc. etc.
> 
> He wont go high in the draft because of this. No reason for him to leave. I think he'll stay.


Oh boy. Some mock drafts have him going #1. I don't know if he'll go that high but he's a first rounder for sure.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 2, 2019)

James12 said:


> Both posts, this one and the one you shared the link to are legit and are not troll worthy - so simmer down (for once).  This place will melt if the Vols were to win, and I even agreed that ain't happening.   This OP was a legit question as it's rarely if ever discussed.  Go spend some time in the Olive Branch thread and come back, you need a timeout.


The tree burnt up


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 2, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> I think one of two things happens. Either GA wins a natty and Fromm leaves, or they don’t and he stays. I can live with either outcome. If they don’t win a natty AND he leaves, I might take up drinking as my first hobby instead of my 2nd.


mathis should be a good replacement if Kirby can coach a dual threat QB. They'd have an offense that rivals Oklahoma,Bama and tOSU with a top 5 defense. They could be scary good


----------



## bilgerat (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## mguthrie (Oct 2, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> We defend our territory. Why would we ever be defensive? Would it that other fan bases attack us on a daily base, or would it be, that they take every thread in the SF over and attack it with their anti Georgia psycho babble. Dang right we are defensive the way I hope most of you guys would be if you could visit a forum about your team with over 10 people on it.


Bo$$. This isn't a "georgia" forum. It's on the World Wide Web. Nowhere in the name of this forum does it say Georgia. Y'all claim it because it's based in Georgia I guess. If you read back you'll see it was georgia fans that turned this thread sideways. As a fan of the dawgs I'd like to have a conversation about their future QB situation. It may turn out that there's someone even better than Fromm waiting in the wings


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 2, 2019)

bilgerat said:


>


He's coming in next year?


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## bilgerat (Oct 2, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> He's coming in next year?


yes, He is a 6'5" and 225# pro style QB with a cannon for a arm


----------



## DSGB (Oct 2, 2019)

My guess would be Bennett is the starter until Mathis or Beck take it from him. I'm hoping Fromm returns for his senior year, giving those two more time. 

Beck has the tools, but will need to prove he's ready to lead.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 2, 2019)

He didn't go through progressions any that I noticed. Of course his first read was usually open. He's got a cannon. A year under Fromm would do him a world of good


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 2, 2019)

DSGB said:


> My guess would be Bennett is the starter until Mathis or Beck take it from him. I'm hoping Fromm returns for his senior year, giving those two more time. Beck takes over when he proves he's ready.


This beck kid could surpass both of them. Especially with mathis being a dual threat guy. It seems Kirby likes the pro style QB more


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 2, 2019)

From should go to the nfl if he can. Why risk injury and not get paid. There are plenty of other great qbs who they can recruit who will also make good game manager type qbs.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 2, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> This beck kid could surpass both of them. Especially with mathis being a dual threat guy. It seems Kirby likes the pro style QB more



I edited my post while you were replying. I agree, a little seasoning and he'll be the next in line.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 2, 2019)

Fromm has told several friends that he is going to stay at Georgia for his senior year, so I think this talk is irrelevant.

Having said that, with our o line and our backs, a new QB would have time to acclimate into the system.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 2, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Bo$$. This isn't a "georgia" forum. It's on the World Wide Web. Nowhere in the name of this forum does it say Georgia. Y'all claim it because it's based in Georgia I guess.


Hmmm.... You do know what GON stands for? And that big red thing isn't the state of Florida.. A Georgia Based Outdoor forum is going to have more Dawgs than anything else. 









And for the record... you are in DAWG COUNTRY!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 2, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hmmm.... You do know what GON stands for? And that big red thing isn't the state of Florida.. A Georgia Based Outdoor forum is going to have more Dawgs than anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 we are in a digital format and kydawg May not be real


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 2, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hmmm.... You do know what GON stands for? And that big red thing isn't the state of Florida.. A Georgia Based Outdoor forum is going to have more Dawgs than anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not. But I do like to participate.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 2, 2019)

4HAND said:


> I'm not. But I do like to participate.


We own the state of Florida too!!


----------



## DannyW (Oct 2, 2019)

As useless as it may be to stay on track in this forum, I will try. I think Fromm's decision to declare for the draft could come down to this:


Declare after this year. He probably would go as the 3rd QB after Tua and Herbert. He would be in the 20-30 draft pick range which means he would likely be drafted by a decent team. And a team with an established QB that could mentor him a couple years until he takes over the starting role. Downside is the money is a lot less for a 20-30 pick than it is for a top 10 pick.
Play another year and go in the 2021 draft. He would be one on the top QB's in that draft, probably the #1 QB, and would be in the top 5-10 overall. Big money. Downside is that he would go to one of the worst teams in the NFL, and probably be thrown to the lions right out of the gate.
Young man has some decisions to make.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 2, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> We own the state of Florida too!!


Bama owns ga


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 2, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Bama owns ga


Guth has to like your post cause we own Ohio State too!


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 2, 2019)

What don't y'all own Slayer?

Oh yeah, a National Championship since
*1980!! ?????*


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 2, 2019)

4HAND said:


> What don't y'all own Slayer?
> 
> Oh yeah, a National Championship since
> *1980!! ?????*


40 yrs. lol


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 2, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hmmm.... You do know what GON stands for? And that big red thing isn't the state of Florida.. A Georgia Based Outdoor forum is going to have more Dawgs than anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's called woody's campfire forum.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 2, 2019)

MudDucker said:


> Fromm has told several friends that he is going to stay at Georgia for his senior year, so I think this talk is irrelevant.
> 
> Having said that, with our o line and our backs, a new QB would have time to acclimate into the system.


When the NFL comes calling with a pile of money,it will change his mind. I'd like to see him stay. Who knows? If the dawgs DONT win it all he may return.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 2, 2019)

4HAND said:


> What don't y'all own Slayer?
> 
> Oh yeah, a National Championship since
> *1980!! ?????*


Oh my


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 2, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hmmm.... You do know what GON stands for? And that big red thing isn't the state of Florida.. A Georgia Based Outdoor forum is going to have more Dawgs than anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey look it’s red too and that sure isn’t for the falcons


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 2, 2019)

DAWG1419 said:


> Hey look it’s red too and that sure isn’t for the falcons[/QBuckeyes?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 2, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> It's called woody's campfire forum.


You might want to go to the home page and read it again.

Welcome to the GON Forum...

And it’s also why GON’s logo is on every page. 

Heck, just look at the web address.. oh and Steve pays the bills.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 2, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> You might want to go to the home page and read it again.
> 
> Welcome to the GON Forum...
> 
> ...


From these stupid adds that pop up on his website.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 3, 2019)

Guth been on here all this time and didnt know it was Georgia Outdoor News,Lol


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> From these stupid adds that pop up on his website.




AdBlock Plus for the Win!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 3, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> It's called woody's campfire forum.



And Woodie was a Georgia boy, born and raised.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 3, 2019)

MudDucker said:


> And Woodie was a Georgia boy, born and raised.


So am I but I’m a plainsman to the bone marrow


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2019)

Throwback said:


> So am I but I’m a plainsman to the bone marrow




We have plenty of confused folks in this state..


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 3, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> We have plenty of confused folks in this state..



But he IDENTIFIES as normal


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 3, 2019)

Bo$$ they act like we cant recruit a QB,LOL.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 3, 2019)

ddgarcia said:


> But he IDENTIFIES as normal


A





Browning Slayer said:


> We have plenty of confused folks in this state..


and lives in a trailer down a dirt road.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 3, 2019)

I see the DDS us going well. DannyW makes a lot of sense though.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 4, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> A
> and lives in a trailer down a dirt road.


Roots for the cocks. In Carolina


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 4, 2019)

What about the kid that had surgery in the offseason? Mathis I think??


----------



## Throwback (Sep 26, 2020)

Bump


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 26, 2020)

fish hawk said:


> Bo$$ they act like we cant recruit a QB,LOL.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Sep 26, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> What about the kid that had surgery in the offseason? Mathis I think??


He stinks


----------



## James12 (Sep 26, 2020)

Glad to see Bennett finally get a shot!


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 27, 2020)

mguthrie said:


>


You can't drag me into these silly little games I was on the river yesterday.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 27, 2020)

fish hawk said:


> You can't drag me into these silly little games I was on the river yesterday.


 Were the fish biting good? Are you catching shoal bass?


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 27, 2020)

The players on all of your teams hate you.


----------

